
Brazilian competition paying $150 for the best idea about “How to colonize Mars” - joaovitor2763
https://www.ideiasquevalem.us/
======
pseingatl
A great idea. The effort to establish a Mars colony should be an international
effort.

[http://imgur.com/a/n5oAU](http://imgur.com/a/n5oAU)

